# Recommend any aires between Dunkerque and Gouda



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi

Can anybody recommend any Aires(or where not to stay) between the said places.

We are on the sea front road in Dover waiting for the ferry in the morning.

Paul n Caroline.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

There is a nice aire at Hondshoote by a windmill, sorry have not got directions but its not far off the motorway from Calais to Ghent just on the French side.

Regards


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

There is a nice aire at Hondshoote by a windmill, sorry have not got directions but its not far off the motorway from Calais to Ghent just on the French side.

Regards


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

brandywine said:


> There is a nice aire at Hondshoote by a windmill, sorry have not got directions but its not far off the motorway from Calais to Ghent just on the French side.
> 
> Regards


Many thanks

We are currently at an aire in Belgium, working our way slowly to Gouda, then Enschede(both in Holland), then Berlin via Munster.

Paul.


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi 

Sas van Ghent 
N 51,225338 51° 13,520333' 51° 13´ 31,22”
E 03,802557 03° 48,1535' 03° 48´ 09,21”

Nice Aire by canals just over the border north of Ghent in Zeeland province of Netherlands.

They say only space for two motorhomes, but it's quite a big area


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Spwt said:


> Hi
> 
> Sas van Ghent
> N 51,225338 51° 13,520333' 51° 13´ 31,22"
> ...


Many thanks for that, may try that one shortly.

Paul.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi coppo,

You are a bit stuffed for Aires in the Netherlands, the one in Gouda was fine, it's only a short walk into the centre of the town and we found it safe and quiet.

We were there for three days and left on a Sunday, I think it was 7.5 Euros/night but the pay barriers were all up so there was no way to pay. Not sure if it's usual for Sunday to be a no pay day?

If you are going far enough north, Keukenhof was the only other free Aire, listed here and it's round the back of the famous gardens, very enjoyable it was too. Apart from these, we stayed in ACSI sites.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

brockley said:


> Hi coppo,
> 
> You are a bit stuffed for Aires in the Netherlands, the one in Gouda was fine, it's only a short walk into the centre of the town and we found it safe and quiet.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Brockley for the info.

We are off to Ghent in the morning and then onto Gouda.

Paul.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't forget a trip on the canals in Ghent coppo :wink:


----------

